# The 100 season 5 trailer released



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

New trailer revealed


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

It's tomorrow 
I'm soo excited to see these prisonners


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

it's today 
9PM East time 
be at the rendez-vous guys 
Personally, I'm rewatching whole season4 today


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2018)

it's tomorrow for me. (I'm sleeping at 3am)
it will be tomorrow evening, after my work (or if I have time/episode/subtitle, at lunch break!)

still haven't watch any trailer, I'm keeping the mystery.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Cyan said:


> it's tomorrow for me. (I'm sleeping at 3am)
> it will be tomorrow evening, after my work (or if I have time/episode/subtitle, at lunch break!)
> 
> still haven't watch any trailer, I'm keeping the mystery.





Spoiler: Spoiler about S04



I hope I won'T miss Jasper too much, I really liked him, even if he was an asshole for the last two seasons


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2018)

ohhh, at least someone who knows how to use spoiler tags properly  (yeah, it's rare)
telling the spoiler's subject so you don't need to open it to see what it's about and get spoiled!


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Cyan said:


> ohhh, at least someone who knows how to use spoiler tags properly  (yeah, it's rare)
> telling the spoiler's subject so you don't need to open it to see what it's about!


Well, I wrote it's about s04, so I think it would be logical not to open it if you havent finished s04, right?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2018)

sure, that's good. (I watched it so I was fine reading it)
I just wanted to tell it's rare to see users who actually explain what the spoiler covers (season, or episode number). People usually just put the spoiler tag without information, so you need to read the spoiler anyway to know if it'll spoil you or not.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Cyan said:


> sure, that's good. (I watched it so I was fine reading it)
> I just wanted to tell it's rare to see users who actually explain what the spoiler covers (season, or episode number). People usually just put the spoiler tag without information, so you need to read the spoiler anyway to know if it'll spoil you or not.


btw, do you know where that ship comes from?
For those who missed that part, I'll put it in a spoiler


Spoiler: where that ship comes from








You can see that news paper on a screen when Raven tells the group about the 100 years warrenty on nuclear reactor just ended. This, with the label on the ship, saying its a prisoners vessel, well, we do know where it comes from


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know.
only (absurd) supposition, 



Spoiler: about the ship in s4 last ep



like the moon ? haha
They would have been in contact with them if another group survived in space 100years too, so I don't think they came from space.
somewhere else on earth, any other country could have survived too. what I remember is they were bad people? prison officers looking for someone? I forgot. I'll catch up tomorrow


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I don't know.
> only (absurd) supposition,
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen the newspaper?
From what I remember :


Spoiler



Jason said they were actually in the asteroid belt, and were cryogenised to return on Earth


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2018)

no, I didn't look at it. I don't want any spoil.
I looked at your last spoiler though, and I don't remember that. I may have forgotten about it or didn't took interest when he said that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Cyan said:


> no, I didn't look at it. I don't want any spoil.
> I looked at your last spoiler though, and I don't remember that. I may have forgotten about it or didn't took interest when he said that.


ofc you may not remember if you dont want any spoiler on futures season
Jason isn't a character in the 100, he's the executive producer


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

One hour left
I'm currently watching the latest episode (S04E13) before it
I actually started rewatching the whole season during the day...
and it seems i had the perfect timing
I'll finish the season about 30minutes before the beginning of the new season


----------



## Cyan (Apr 25, 2018)

I explicitly said I didn't want ANY spoil, I should refrain from reading what you post.
You didn't mention your spoil content was about something not said in the series yet, and was about the future events. that's bad practice 

you said "what I  remember" so I thought it was something I should have watched in previous episodes and remembered too...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I explicitly said I didn't want ANY spoil, I should refrain from reading what you post.
> You didn't mention your spoil content was about something not said in the series yet, and was about the future events. that's bad practice
> 
> you said "what I  remember" so I thought it was something I should have watched in previous episodes and remembered too...


damn sorry, wasnt my intention :S


----------



## Cyan (Apr 25, 2018)

I watched it today.
so, now I know who they are (or more correctly where they come from). 



Spoiler: s05e01



I just feel bad there is always bad people, why can't they all come in peace?
they want the green parcel and expect to kill the people who already lived here before them, instead of just living among them.

the girls did the first move, but I guess it would have always ended like that anyway


They are maybe really escapee prisoners, but it means there were a place in space where prisoners were sent.
They weren't exiled from space station, they just ejected people in space and had their own judiciary/prisons system.
from earth? I don't think it's possible, 100 years ago they didn't put people in space except for survival, right?
It would mean they already have the technology to send people farer than Mars, why go that far and not stop at Mars to create a colony?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I watched it today.
> so, now I know who they are (or more correctly where they come from).
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: s05e01



[/QUOTE]


Spoiler: S05E01



There are no good guys


----------



## Cyan (Apr 25, 2018)

ah, you already saw my post and replied.
I edited the quote, I'll repost here with the added comments:




Spoiler: s05e01



I just feel bad there is always bad people, why can't they all come in peace?
they want the green parcel and expect to kill the people who already lived here before them, instead of just living among them.

the girls did the first move, but I guess it would have always ended like that anyway


They are maybe really escapee prisoners, but it means there were a place in space where prisoners were sent.
They can't be exiled people from the space station, as they just ejected people in space and had their own judiciary/prisons system.
from earth? I don't think it's possible, 100 years ago they didn't put people in space except for survival, right?
It would mean they already have the technology to send people farer than Mars, why go that far and not stop at Mars to create a colony?

I wonder why they were that far.

PS: I suppose they were in asteroid belt (after Mars) based on the few comment I read from you on previous page.
But, I'll just wait for the next episodes and see how it goes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

Cyan said:


> ah, you already saw my post and replied.
> I edited the quote, I'll repost here with the added comments:
> 
> 
> ...


Well, as the executive producer said (idr where, twitter maybe)


Spoiler



They come from the asteroid belt.
And btw, it's not really spoiler, because before pretty much all season, Jason revealed information like that, but it was never told in the show
An obvious exemple, is that Marcus was a former member of the guard
Jaha has been revealed to be an engineer long before it was told in the show.
so yes... this info may or may not be considered as a spoiler


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

@Cyan 

Take a look at this 
Marie Avgeropoulos is 31


----------



## Cyan (Apr 25, 2018)

hmm, yeah, I don't see what's strange here, she looks her age. I don't really care how old actors are (unless they wouldn't look their age at all; that would be surprising I guess).


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Spoiler: S05e02



Kane...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Spoiler: S05e02



Apparently, lot of people wanted jaha to die on the ark, that should never have joined the ground


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

The 100 officialy renewed for Season 6


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2018)

already? after only 2 episode's audience result?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> already? after only 2 episode's audience result?


looks like it, yea
S04 got reduced audiences, with av average below 1M
those two first episode were above 1M
So, maybe that's why
But I have to admit, the City of Light arc is the major event that reduced audiences

It would be better for all of us to keep S03 in the past and move on, right?


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2018)

s03 is the one I liked the least. but it had its place to explain lot of things (Natblida, praimfaya, etc.) and it introduces s05.
I like how they use these Japanese Kana-spelling names  skaikru, trikru, fleimkepa, heda, wanheda...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> s03 is the one I liked the least. but it had its place to explain lot of things (Natblida, praimfaya, etc.) and it introduces s05.
> I like how they use these Japanese Kana-spelling names  skaikru, trikru, fleimkepa...


its japanese? for real?
I mean, it looked like english based
For exemple, when Niylah says something subbed as "As always", well the speaking sounds like
Lik a time
which sounds like " Like all time" which means pretty much the same as "As always"
I've noticed lot of these words being changed to others that means the same, and then changed a bit


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2018)

it spells like Japanese katakana.
katakana is used to transcribe foreigner's words (often english) in Japanese writing. Japanese doesn't have all the "sound" and letters, so it's approximated.
for example, Fire is transcribed and written in Japanese : Faia
Japanese use syllabic system, not letters, you can't have only one consonant without vowel letter or two consonant. it doesn't have "Pr" to make "pra" or "Pri", it's Pu + ra + i + mu

Praimefaya = Prime Fire, the first fire
Heda = hedear
wanheda = One Header
natbleda = Nightblood
etc.

it's not really japanese, it just "sounds" like a japanese transcription.


----------



## Axido (May 8, 2018)

Sorry to break your combo, guys, I don't mind your talk at all, but isn't this something you could as well discuss privately? Just asking, since nobody else seems to have posted anything here... ever.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

Cyan said:


> it spell like japanese katakana.
> katakana is used to transcribe foreigner's words (often english) in japanese writing. Japanese doesn't have all the "sound" and letters, so it's approximated.
> for example, Fire is transcribed and written in japanese : Faia
> 
> ...


okok i see
Well, I've never bothered learning japanese actually^^
Even if I watch anime
I prefer watch it subbed or dubbed 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Axido said:


> Sorry to break your combo, guys, I don't mind your talk at all, but isn't this something you could as well discuss privately? Just asking, since nobody else seems to have posted anything here... ever.


why? does it bother you?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

mmmh... I didn't notice until I read the wikia but


Spoiler: S05E02



When we see the scene of S05e01 back with the gladiators, we can see Kara being a close guard of Octavia. She is even tatooed in the face...
In case you dont remember who Kara is, she was the leader of rebellion against grounders in s05e02


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

First episode was pretty nice, but plsss no more grounders war fights, its so repetitive.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> First episode was pretty nice, but plsss no more grounders war fights, its so repetitive.


First episode as in s01e01 or as in s05e01?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> First episode as in s01e01 or as in s05e01?


S05e01


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> S05e01


okok, you havent seen s05e02?
or e03?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Im in eu i dont they the second released yet.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Im in eu i dont they the second released yet.


where are you watching them?
Netflix?
also, dubbed or subbed?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> where are you watching them?
> Netflix?


Yes sir, netflix and chill.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Yes sir, netflix and chill.


subbed or dubbed?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> subbed or dubbed?


Sub, nevver watch dubbed mate(:


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Sub, nevver watch dubbed mate(:


ikr
I prefer subbed as well
Not because I prefer to watch my series subbed
Actually, I watch most of my show dubbed
But for the 100, its an exception
It's mainly due to 2 fact
1st, voices in french suck
2nd, french version is censored
Many scene where people suffer (torture scene, or even the scene where Bellamy is decontaminated by Mountain Men) are censored in french dubbed


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ikr
> I prefer subbed as well
> Not because I prefer to watch my series subbed
> Actually, I watch most of my show dubbed
> ...


Damn, you better start watch more subs, so i can ask you where the louvre is my frenchman


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Damn, you better start watch more subs, so i can ask you where the louvre is my frenchman


Louvre? I'm guessing it's a city in France, right?
Well, I'm not from France 
I'm french canadian


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Louvre? I'm guessing it's a city in France, right?
> Well, I'm not from France
> I'm french canadian


Lmao I see, no louvre is in paris its the biggest museum in the world.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Lmao I see, no louvre is in paris its the biggest museum in the world.


ok 
well i dont live there
Plus, I actually watch most of my series in french, but for some of them, I download them in french subbed after watching them


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> but plsss no more grounders war fights, its so repetitive.


I guess it will be war all over again.
new group, new confrontation, new war...

I just watched s05e03 (vo sub fr).
Talking about where to watch it, Netflix doesn't even have s04 in France, there are laws agreements that forces netflix to be 2 years/seasons behind to allow French broadcasters to buy seasons and do money with TV advertising before netflix can provide them 
even things which are marked as "netflix series" like The expanse (even though it seems to be SyFy, not netflix), are outdated on netflix France...
Meow, you are lucky to be only 2 episodes behind, not 2 seasons.

Nocto : I didn't know French version was censored. never watched the French's TV version to compare.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I guess it will be war all over again.
> new group, new confrontation, new war...
> 
> I just watched s05e03 (vo sub fr).
> ...



f*** no, previous seasons were: war with grounders and sky people, peace, one of the grounders killed, war, peace, one of the sky people killed war, etc.
Just tiresome, and some characters acting so naive and stupid, switching from bad to good or from good to bad. And sigh.. Clarke's bisexuality just makes her look ridiculous.
Despite of that, its still entertaining if you are not to skeptic. The season with A.L.I.E was awesome tho.

What if you change your profile to english instead of france? Try it (:


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> f*** no, previous seasons were: war with grounders and sky people, peace, one of the grounders killed, war, peace, one of the sky people killed war, etc.
> Just tiresome, and some characters acting so naive and stupid, switching from bad to good or from good to bad. And sigh.. Clarke's bisexuality just makes her look ridiculous.
> Despite of that, its still entertaining if you are not to skeptic. The season with A.L.I.E was awesome tho.
> 
> What if you change your profile to english instead of france? Try it (:


So, from what I'Ve heard, it seems like you havent seen s05e02
So I'll put my opinion in spoiler


Spoiler: S05E02



I dont know why, but it seems like there is a trend of having homosexual character
I mean, we already knew that Miller was gay. He was in love with Brian.
But 46 days later, after losing him (in Praimefaya it seems), he got in love with someone else
And I think making Jackson gay was a bit too much
I mean, I don't mind to have homosexual/bisexual characters, but please, dont make all of them gay/bis


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> So, from what I'Ve heard, it seems like you havent seen s05e02
> So I'll put my opinion in spoiler
> 
> 
> ...


Yes agree its like the writers though heyy its 2018 we dont care about gender. Its just not necessarily for the story to know if someone is gay or bi, like the sex scenes.


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> What if you change your profile to english instead of france? Try it (:


My profile? On netflix?
there's no region in the profile, it uses the IP to geolocalize your country.
I should use VPN if I want to get access to USA/Canada content, but too much hassle to do from PS4.


as for gay characters, I feel like it's mandatory in every shows to not hurt viewers and get wide range of social representation.
Like, if a show doesn't have a black person in a group or white, an asian, a gay and a woman with strong character, people will cry for racism or any other trend word to criticize, etc.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

Cyan said:


> My profile? On netflix?
> there's no region in the profile, it uses the IP to geolocalize your country.
> I should use VPN if I want to get access to USA/Canada content, but too much hassle to do from PS4.
> 
> ...


As I said, I dont mind a few gay characters
Just dont make all of them gay, lol...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

Spoiler: spoiler unless youve seen the trailer of next episode



if youve seen the episode trailer, you might have reacted like me
i was like
WTF IS THAT? ALIEN?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2018)

I really hope it's not the end of The 100
I mean, viewership fell below 1M for last couple of episodes


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2018)

ya finally
on the 100 facebook page, they announced there is no more break
it will be one episode per week now
YAY


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2018)

there's nothing new. the air date is known for a long time.
https://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/The-100-summary

there are less than a million viewers per episodes? (0.780 millions for s5e8, official US viewers on SiFi, not counting replays, broadcast, netflix, piracy and other countries)
and that's enough to keep a series alive? 750k-1M would be a very good audience in France, I thought USA expected more viewers based on USA's population. 

is there a website with USA audiences per series?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2018)

yea well, piracy doesnt count... even if we watch ads on live stream, they arent counted in viewership
so it means producer will receive less per ads... not sure if I'm clear enough...


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 10, 2018)

Dropping viewers is probably because no one knows when the fuck it's on without going online and checking.

US schedules are ridiculous, just constant breaks, any excuse for it and oh, look another break.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> Dropping viewers is probably because no one knows when the fuck it's on without going online and checking.
> 
> US schedules are ridiculous, just constant breaks, any excuse for it and oh, look another break.


lol
its less fucked up than in France
I saw few channel schedule and THOSE are fucked up
like the 100 s04e01 at 20h10
the 100 s04e02 at 20h55
etc etc
no default schedule based on half-hour, if you know what i mean


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2018)

France like to broadcast the series in random order...or movies in reversed order (Movie 2 followed by Movie 1) the same day.
for series, they use the excuse of "not for child at this hour, so let's move the more adult episodes to late in the evening".

They often broadcast 2 to 4 episodes the same day. Like, you know grey's anatomy has 4 episodes on wednesday in March-April! and of course, the season is completed very fast (1-2 months?), and then, for 1 year there is nothing else. For that, I prefer USA method where you have one episode per week for each show and it's span over the year. you have almost no break. (compared to France's 8 months break, you don't have any!)


But I guess each country has its own method and problems.
I remember Firefly's episode were broadcasted in USA at random hours (like 3AM), in random order, and they never completed the first season on TV, hopefully they were released in DVD.



Noctosphere said:


> the 100 s04e01 at 20h10
> the 100 s04e02 at 20h55


There's nothing wrong with that! on the contrary.
France has less advertisements and break per episodes (only 2 break per episodes), so it's not 1 hour for next episode's start, they are always 40min long.
like I said, you often have few episodes of the same series on the same day, so you get ep1 followed by ep2. (and often followed by s3 ep5 ... like, randomly chosen instead of giving you s04e03, the last episode of the evening is often a replay from old seasons).


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn, that Season 5 finale was sooo damn sad



Spoiler: S05 finale



So, two of fan base favorite characters died, Monty and Harper.
But the thing that made me cry the most about their death is that we saw them aging fast.
Also, when Monty said that Harper died, I finally dropped a tear.
At least, the remaining characters found a new planet thanks to Eligius III

Also, among the original 100, there are like only Clarke, Bellamy, Octavia, Murphy, Miller and Raven remaining...
Thanks Jason for this awesome season.
Oh and... fuck Paxton^^


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2018)

Btw, if someone understand that last phrase at the end of the latest episode...
Maybe you explain in a spoiler? Thanks


Spoiler: the phrase



End book one


----------



## Cyan (Aug 11, 2018)

the series started before the real 2nd book existed (or almost at the same time), so the TV show took a completely different direction than the real physical "4 book" series story.
As the TV series started "based on a book", The TV series' author has his own "book story" which the story of the TV show is based on, which is completely different than the physical existing books.

4 physical books : one series
5 TV show seasons : another, unrelated to books, series covering "1 imaginary book".


Spoiler



the imaginary book 1 covers the "earth era". imaginary book 2 starts on the other planet



Netflix still has only 3 seasons... I told you, 2 years of buffering rules in France :/
and they don't want people to pirate...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2018)

Cyan said:


> the series started before the real 2nd book existed (or almost at the same time), so the TV show took a completely different direction than the real physical "4 book" series story.
> As the TV series started "based on a book", The TV series' author has his own "book story" which the story of the TV show is based on, which is completely different than the physical existing books.
> 
> 4 physical books : one series
> ...


lol really?
here in Quebec, we usually are one season late compared to france
However, we have season 4 dubbed in french available


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2018)

Marie Avegeropoulos arrested


----------

